# Why did you buy a GTO



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I grew up in the 60's during the Muscle car era and I am and will always be a gear head, I owned just about every Muscle ever built by GM including a Baldwin Motion Camero that I still own. A few years ago I got bit by the HP bug again so I went shopping. Looked at a Mustang GT, Nice car but around here there are about 4 MPM[ mustangs per mile ] so I looked at a Charger, again nice car but with 4 doors it looked like a cut off station wagon, no matter how cool you are, you will not look cool in this thing. so I went to see the GTO,,one short ride and I was hooked, tons of Power, plenty of interior room, nice clean lines, I was sold. the dealer had 2 for sale, black and a blue one,, I wanted something different so i told him get me a yellow jacket, black interior, autmatic and 18 inch wheels. 3 weeks later it arrived and i am happy as hell because there were only around 40 of this color code with automatic and 18 in wheels built in 2005


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Why? Cause My Father would not co-sign a loan for me when I was a kid for me to get one, he didn't care for muscle cars. When my buddies were driving them I had to drive a 4 door corvair monza twin spiders. I didn't much care for it, although it was mine. Boy do I wish I had that now. 

Always loved the style of the 68-69 GTO and dreamed of one, still do. I want to be able to drive one, ALL THE TIME not sit and stare at it. The price of a really nice one turn key is priced too high, everyone thinks they can get Barett Jackson prices, that along with worrying about it being wrecked, just is not wise to chance it and besides a new one is cheaper than an older one. When the GTO was resurrected, I bagged one. Ordered mine 2nd week of Jan 05' Got it last week of May 05'

Got my eyes on a new Challenger once they hit. Providing I approve of it I will add to the GTO.

When I ordered my GTO I was told a Judge package was being discussed, told the dealer to put me at the top of the list for one... I HAVE A LOOOOOOOOONG WAIT. :lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl: 

OPEC, and the Oil companies will dictate whether the revival of the muscle cars will continue. Sad but true.*


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought mine because I have a need for speed. I also have always wanted a sports car and i am a big GM person, wont buy other than gm, this is what they had on the market and i really like the style of the car. So here we are today, me with my 06 cyclone grey m6


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

My 99 Cadillac STS with 126,000 mi was falling apart... instead of spending almost 3 grand to fix it all and then probably have something else break I went to buy something new. I was looking at a lot of cars that I could get for under $30,000 with a V8. (Can't drive anything else since the caddy). Wanted something a little smaller also. Cadillacs, Lincolns, BMWs all too much so started looking at Mustangs, Chargers, etc. Came across a GTO test drove it loved it bought it.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> I had to drive a 4 door corvair monza twin spiders. I didn't much care for it, although it was mine. Boy do I wish I had that now.



I was just going to say that. That would be quite a collectors item now.

I missed out on the muscle cars as well. I guess thats why I am driving one now.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

i've always been a pontiac man, and its got more leg room and horsepower than a mustang :lol:


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm a three time Camaro owner and still have my 1990 IROC-Z. I loved the Monaro Concept Coupe when I saw it on the internet in 1998. I was glad Holden saw fit to put it in production and lobbied GM to bring it Stateside. I'd always envisioned it as a Buick GN replacement. They could sell it in both both CV6 and CV8 form. I was estatic that Bob Lutz came aboard GM and brought the CV8 over as the new GTO. Started saving up to buy one in 2004 and bought my 2006 on my birthday last year.









Test drive of 400 bhp was the clincher for me!


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

I've always been a fan of musclecars, and I grew up hooked to the sound of a GM small block V8 between NASCAR's Caleb days and hearing an 88 GTA at full throttle when I was 16. I've been pining for the GM V8 w a manual tranny drivetrain ever since, always waiting to see what new improvements GM would throw on it year after year. I was so close to taking the plunge for a then-new 93 Z28, but I knew every year, it would only get better. Then, GM was looking into DOD which looked more like a mktg move than an engineering one, and the alarms went off: what if this is the most reliable it's ever gonna be? I could only think of the impending demise of this engine in an affordable, reliable car w rear seats. When I saw the interior and quality and price, it was a done deal.

Oh and the fact that it was different from all the Toyotas/Hondas/Nissans that everyone else drives.


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

I love fast V8 cars, I've had a 86 Lazer turbo, 82 Z28, 98 Z28, and few married life cars (Rodeo, Aerio SX) in between. But now that I'm divorced it was time for true power again and the GTO was the best bang for the buck in my opinion and they are not like belly buttons (everyone has one !). I love it.:cool


----------



## GM_USA#1 (May 2, 2007)

Was considering a used corvette, but the GTO was more practical(as a somewhat daily driver) with the same power plant and bang for the buck.


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

I am picking up a 2005 tonight. I went with the Goat becasue you eitehr have a goat or you don't. There are not rental fleet versions that kids can add a wing and loud exhaust to and say they have the same car.

Also looked at used vettes, but practicality was not there for a daily driver.

Kerry


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

It was 2004. I first had my eye on the 2004 RX-8. (I'm in my 20s)
And of course I was looking at all the other little rockets people my age look at. I never thought about getting a Pontiac (kids my age spent high school making fun of those brands). But as I shopped for a choice I went around to all the web pages.

*Mustang* - NO WAY! They are everywhere.
*Subaru Impreza* - They are ugly to me lol.
*350Z* - Only two seats, and I have friends lol. Plus I am the type that likes to lean back and relax, sometimes nap, in the car.
*Corvette* - In high school this was actually an "uncool" car. It was the "mid-life crisis car" cause every time we saw one it was an "old dude" inside. No offense to Vette owners, we were 16, what do we know, lol. But my peers had their affect on my outlook on these, and was only 2 seats either way, and too expensive.
*Tiburon* - Too small. I am 6'3".
*Charger* - This was a contender. It was looking at the V8 versions and was seriously thinking about it.

So it was between RX-8 and Charger, leaning RX-8 cause it looked cooler with nicer interior.
But then I went to the Pontiac web page and it was over. You see, my dad raised me on Pontiac muscle. In the 90s we switched over to Japanese econocars, but once I saw those headlights on the Pontiac web page, it was done. 350 horsepower. V8. Vette engine, but 4 seats. Imported version of a proven Holden machine. No stigma with the "Grand Prix" name. None of those disgusting vents and buldges that Pontiacs had throughout the 90s. And none of my friends even heard of this thing. Decision made.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*car purchase*



GTO judge said:


> *Why? Cause My Father would not co-sign a loan for me when I was a kid for me to get one, he didn't care for muscle cars. When my buddies were driving them I had to drive a 4 door corvair monza twin spiders. I didn't much care for it, although it was mine. Boy do I wish I had that now.
> 
> Always loved the style of the 68-69 GTO and dreamed of one, still do. I want to be able to drive one, ALL THE TIME not sit and stare at it. The price of a really nice one turn key is priced too high, everyone thinks they can get Barett Jackson prices, that along with worrying about it being wrecked, just is not wise to chance it and besides a new one is cheaper than an older one. When the GTO was resurrected, I bagged one. Ordered mine 2nd week of Jan 05' Got it last week of May 05'
> 
> ...



I am also going to take a good hard look at the Challenger and new Camero


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*new car*



mjdxtreme said:


> I bought mine because I have a need for speed. I also have always wanted a sports car and i am a big GM person, wont buy other than gm, this is what they had on the market and i really like the style of the car. So here we are today, me with my 06 cyclone grey m6


YEP,, these are very cool cars and only a few around


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*new car*



kerry71 said:


> I am picking up a 2005 tonight. I went with the Goat becasue you eitehr have a goat or you don't. There are not rental fleet versions that kids can add a wing and loud exhaust to and say they have the same car.
> 
> Also looked at used vettes, but practicality was not there for a daily driver.
> 
> Kerry



Good luck with the 05,, I have one.. you will be very happy with your purchase


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*new car*



GibsonUSA said:


> It was 2004. I first had my eye on the 2004 RX-8. (I'm in my 20s)
> And of course I was looking at all the other little rockets people my age look at. I never thought about getting a Pontiac (kids my age spent high school making fun of those brands). But as I shopped for a choice I went around to all the web pages.
> 
> *Mustang* - NO WAY! They are everywhere.
> ...


you made the best choice with the GOAT, biggest bang for the buck anywhere


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

Lets see....

I grew up a Ford man ( I know, I know ) - owned lots of Mustangs and Falcons. All moded and fairly fast ( street cars ). Then came the family and the toys went away. 

My first "post baby" toy was a 04 MINI Cooper S - I bought it used and did all the mods myself - I went as far as I could with it - the next step was major engine work. 

So I started looking around for something faster - more fun. I was looking at the Lotus Exige S ( 60K+ ) - it was a little out of my price range for a toy. 

Sooooo I do alot of work for the local Pontiac dealer - I know the owner - his dad, thier whole family since I was about 8 years old. They have been trying to get me into a Solstice or a GTO for a while now.

The stock Solstice was to underpowered for me - and the GXP was a little tight for my 250 pound butt. And it was only a 2 seater - I still have kids at home.

So finally they talked me into a test drive ( they only had 3 left ) -- and I was sold. I wish it was a 6sp but I can live with the a4. They made me a great deal and I could not turn it down. 

SO here I am.... my second GM mussle car ( I did own a 72 vette years ago ) and I love it. 

arty:


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I am a true GM diehard, never drove anything other than what the general dished out. Camaros,T/A's, Grand National and Silverado trucks at one time or another got me from point a to b(in a hurry). Most recently before the goat was my 2000 silverado with the 5.3 vortec man those things are incredible. The truck started to look awkward in my new job parked next to the BMW's & Benz's not to mention the boss's ferrari's & porsche's. I test drove them all until one afternoon I set out on a quest to drive the GTO and we fell in love. I felt like the kid at school who has the crush on the hot girl no sleeping, no eating, no nothing. My wife thought I was headed torwards depression so I convinced her I need to sacrifice a goat to cure my illness and after months of manipulating she let me pull the trigger. Now my girl sits everyday outside my office window next to BMW's and amongst exotics and its incredible how it holds its own against cars that are three times as much in value in looks and quality. Cheers gentleman its a honor to be in the club.....:cheers


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Lots of philosophizing, lots of rationalization. FACT: POWER! I got a GTO because it is POWERFUL!! Power to the people!!! Yeh, that's it. The sensation of 400 ponies all pulling at the same time. POWER!!!


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Only other muscle car I've owned was a brand new 1967 Plymouth GTX. Weighed as much as an Abrams tank but that 440 pulled it along nicely in those days. Then marriage, kids, and putting our two daughters through school cooled things off for a long time. Now I have none of those concerns, a bit of extra spending money and the never lost love of high horsepower. Then in 2004, along came the GTO and I almost went with it until I heard about the 400 horse version coming out in '05. I decided to suffer a bit longer and when the '05s came out I pounced.

Now I don't street race (well almost don't) anymore and at 60 years old I do have to play the part of an old fart so I drive conservatively most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I'm not what you call a slow driver but I rarely ever do really push the envelope. Once in a while I do punch it which makes a big grin come over my face. I glance over at the wife and she is just shaking her head but I still keep grinning. Now what also gets my jollies is to drive by some young guys (especially those driving the high wing rice jobs) and watch their expressions when they see an old fart and his grey haired wife driving around in a GTO. I know they are thinking what a waste. 

For me, knowing I having gobs of power on tap, even though not often used,
is enough reason to own a GTO. -Jim


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*car*

I can't remember all of my cars but some of them were a 1969 Hemi Road runner , 63 chevy impala SS 409, 64 chevy SS 327, 1965 GTO, 1967 Baldwin Motion Camaro [ i still have it ] 1962 Impala ss, 1966 Chevelle ss 396, 1970 Chevelle SS 502,, My 05 GTO.. this is just some of them


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I wanted one every sence I saw the artical in HPP back in 2002, when GM annouced that it was going to bring the Holden Monaro to the states as the GTO.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i had test driven the 04 and 05 goats and was mulling over the idea of an m3 or a goat. for me it was a tough decision but for a few grand less i felt like i got a great deal although it's not the same as the m3. i love the power although i've never owned a car without a v-8 yet i have driven quite a few without v-8s. if the vw r32 hadn't been so expensive for a used car i may have picked up one of those but i'm not complaining with the goat. the cubes to hp ratio is great with plenty of room to add whereas most of those 3.2 l 6's were at about 100 hp per liter. if i had it to do over again i would do it over 3-fold. sad thing is the power gets sorta mundane after a few months...i got the mod bug but no mod bug money


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Family and Fun*

Unlike the Million stangs I see on the road everyday, the GTO provides more than enough room for wife and daughter..The stang-not so much. The fun comes when the wise ass kids try to pass/race me on the interstate...not today buddy!! I love my Car.



bigcountry said:


> i've always been a pontiac man, and its got more leg room and horsepower than a mustang :lol:


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

As stated by someone else on another forum


"A truly well built solid European coupe that feels like an M3 thats gone madly drunk, slept with a Vette and this is the product. Its like no other "American" car out there. Build quality is on par with anything on the market at any price."

just my 2 cents.... that's all I have left with the current gas prices..


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*gto purchase*

seems like most of us bought the car for the same reasons,,, ton's of HP. fun to drive, plenty of room, BEST OF ALL,,, only a handfull around compared to our rivals like the Mustang and Chargers, I see 3 or 4 of these things every mile


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Initially, I bought it because I was a broke kid coming from the west side of Chicago. I bought my wife's Grand Prix back in '01, but I could not get the one I wanted for her. We went to the Chicago Auto Show one year an I saw this concept car, a GTO. I said right then and there, I was going to get one. A year or so later, I saw it at the dealer when I was out window shopping and I said I was going to get one. So, I did! It was kinda like my coming into my own event. For the first time in my life, I saw something I wanted and was able to get it. No substitutes. Cheesy ain't it?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*car purchase*

I wonder if GM will come back with another model year


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

400HP, 400 ft/lb torque, in a new car with extended warranty available, and it so comfortable to drive.

Like the original post, I grew up in the 60's; had a paper route and fell in love with a '68 SS Chevelle. Bought a Malibu, and cloned it to look like an SS, but alas, just could not find anyone to work on engine if there was a problem. 

Some would say even some of the dealers don't know how to work on the Goat, but really, there's no comparison between the two vehicles in handling, power, or reliability.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

madkat said:


> As stated by someone else on another forum
> 
> 
> "A truly well built solid European coupe that feels like an M3 thats gone madly drunk, slept with a Vette and this is the product. Its like no other "American" car out there. Build quality is on par with anything on the market at any price."
> ...


...couldn't have said it better myself...:cheers


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

I have loved the GTO since i heard of the monaro. once the lease was up on my car there was a deal on another through my dealership and i couldn't pass it up. 6 months later i was breaking my 1 year lease special to buy an 04 Purple GTO. lost a bit of money but i am 10x happier with my GTO.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Cheap
400 HP + 400ft/Lb V8
Rear Drive
6 Spd Manual Trans
Surprisingly Good Materials + Fit n Finish
Looks - Does Not Draw Undue Attention
Decent Rear Seats (2 kids)
Time Pressure - Didn't Feel This Back To The 60's Thing Would Last For Long
Yukon Denali - My Wife's Truck Convinced Me GM Has Has Come A Long way


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

The Impala had taken some beatings and was getting older. Had owned mostly GMs and not much I liked.

Looked at a GTO, dealer was a dick, after months of shopping found and purchased one. Had lots of problems, dealer service departments were unwilling to do anything, so I sold it and ran. 1st car I bought that was close to new, and more problems then all other cars I owned combined. Never again


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

400 HP + 400ft/Lb V8
No turbo lag.
Cheap (ish)
Best Hp / $ car. < Current production car that is.
Not a Mustang
Luxary Car Interior (To me)
Easy to live with DD.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*first new car*

I have been driving old used cars forever, my first was a 77 Ford Granada I bought for $250. I've been driving a '91 Jeep Cherokee for the last 7 years, and feel very attached to that car as it seems bullet proof. Anyway, I took special notice of the GTO at the Chicago Auto Show 2 years ago and followed up with a test drive. I was sold right away. I was visiting my Mom last month and took another test drive and got a great deal on the color combo I wanted, and with 0% financing for 60 months, I went for it. It happened to be on my 44th birthday! I love this car. That's my story.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yea..and man those Hulk Green Chargers are as ugly as sin. Atleast some of the Mustangs are "easier on the eyes"



dizzy1 said:


> seems like most of us bought the car for the same reasons,,, ton's of HP. fun to drive, plenty of room, BEST OF ALL,,, only a handfull around compared to our rivals like the Mustang and Chargers, I see 3 or 4 of these things every mile


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

fiddler_red said:


> <snip>It happened to be on my 44th birthday! I love this car. That's my story.


I treated myself on my 54th last year with my GTO


----------



## GM_USA#1 (May 2, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I wonder if GM will come back with another model year



Anyone else seen this? 

"GM has also greenlighted the next Pontiac GTO/Holden Monaro, but don't expect the car to be built in the US, but rather be sourced from Australia. The next GTO/Monaro will come out fall 2009 to compliment the G8."

from: http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48956


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*Gto*



BV GTO said:


> I treated myself on my 54th last year with my GTO


I was 55 when I got mine,, the ULTIMATE MID LIFE CRISIS Car
I have a 05 in YELLOW JACKET with 18 in wheels Automatic,, I just found out that there are only 45 of these


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*GM has been playing games with the "possible" redesigned GTO since it was reintroduced in 2004. Thing is GM has no clue what they are doing from one day to the next. One day they say one thing the next day they retract it. 

The worse thing anyone can do is get excited about a "speculation" that will occur 3 or 4 years down the road. The speculation is now on 2012 cars? Hell by then Toyota is liable to own GM who knows. 

GM has no true game plan, this is evident in their plans constantly changing. A clear sign of just how much disarray they are in. Take no stock in anything they say until you see a car's production start scheduled, even then be skeptical. *


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*gto*



GM_USA#1 said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> "GM has also greenlighted the next Pontiac GTO/Holden Monaro, but don't expect the car to be built in the US, but rather be sourced from Australia. The next GTO/Monaro will come out fall 2009 to compliment the G8."
> 
> from: http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48956


Yeh,, but the prices will be in the 50,000 dollar range


----------



## GM_USA#1 (May 2, 2007)

True...just thought it was intresting none the least.


----------

